

Ask HN: How do I pick up some good design fundamentals - div

I have been programming for about 6 years now using several languages, but have always sort of stayed clear of any design / interface type of work. There is a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that wants me to become more well-rounded but I dont really know what would be a good starting point. I am looking for some tips regarding a pretty broad spectrum that could be labeled design, anything ranging from html/css to wireframing to making great presentations and colour theory is interesting. This can be considered the equivalent of the "how do I teach myself to program"-question. Its probably relevant to say that I prefer using tools that are available on Linux (Im an Ubuntu user) but if people feel adamant that Windows or OSX are prereqs to doing a good job, that might be an interesting discussion too.
======
eswat
I think learning about typography would be a good stepping stone to learning
design in general.

Start off by reading Typography for Lawyers and iA’s post “Web Design is 95%
Typography”. Both links have great advice and talk about the fundamentals of
typography and type on the web.

If the last links perked your interest than I recommend picking up The
Elements of Typographic style. It is a great bible on the subject at the macro
level.

[1]<http://www.typographyforlawyers.com/>

[2][http://informationarchitects.jp/the-web-is-all-about-
typogra...](http://informationarchitects.jp/the-web-is-all-about-typography-
period/)

[3][http://www.amazon.ca/Elements-Typographic-Style-Robert-
Bring...](http://www.amazon.ca/Elements-Typographic-Style-Robert-
Bringhurst/dp/0881791326)

------
stevenbrianhall
This may be information overload, but I've kept it bookmarked for a little
while and refer to it from time-to-time: <http://ui-patterns.com/blog/How-to-
get-better-at-UI-design>

~~~
div
That is a bit of a deep dive without a specific project, but hey thats what
bookmarks are for right. Thanks, interesting link.

------
foleyfoley
I would say just go out and find things you think are particularly well done.
Blog about it, what attracted you to that piece, what you dislike. Then go
back through it, you'll notice trends. Try to figure out why you react the way
you do.

Then once you know what exactly you like and don't like, make stuff.

I think that the first step. Specifics are great too, eswat's recommendation,
try to get your hands on Bringhurst's The Elements of Typographic Style. It is
the bible for everything type, and is really well written.

------
anigbrowl
If books don't help, you might try your local community college. Here in San
Francisco they have all sorts of web-related courses, from basic HTML to
graphic design for the web.

~~~
div
I had not really considered college yet, but I think I would rather focus on
self study for the moment. I like the idea of having a few good starting
points that I can grow my knowledge from in a "what would I want to know
today" kind of way. Still a good idea though, its probably worth investigating
if there are any _good_ courses out there.

~~~
vitovito
You don't have to attend to get value out of classes.

Just look at the reading lists from design classes. You'll find introductory
texts new and old, like "Design Basics, 7th ed." and "The Art of Color and
Design (1951)," but they'll all cover the same things: line, direction, shape,
size, texture, value, color, repetition, alternation, harmony, gradation,
contrast, dominance, unity, balance, proportion. Take the class and you'll do
exercises that let you practice each one, or you can find workbooks related to
those textbooks.

Learn layout and composition. "Editing by Design" is a classic. Lay out text
and design elements on paper (always Linux compatible). Cartography is also
good: it's information design and layout and presentation and art all
together.

Learn copywriting. Writing is design: the right word can explain a concept
better than a big, shiny icon ever could.

Good web design is good design first, with accommodations made for low-
resolution text, small viewports, backlighting, scrolling and pointers. Just
as with programming, you can't learn it just by reading about it: you have to
practice it.

If you're in Austin, TX, come out to a design workshop. I hold them every
other week and we practice various elements of design (using the term
broadly): <http://vi.to/workshop/>

If you're not, maybe there's something similar in your area.

( All suggestions stolen from a previous comment I made:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1290485> )

~~~
div
Unfortunately I am from Europe so I will have to take a pass on your workshop.
I like the idea of finding a good list of introductory texts by looking at
college courses and will definitely check that out.

I am aware that practice is going to be a key ingredient in getting a solid
base, but knowing where to begin is often half the battle. Obviously with
something as timeless as design, there are a lot of classics out there, but
with emerging markets such as netbooks and mobile devices, some new approaches
may have merit.

From your and other peoples' comments so far, a good starting point seems to
be to dig into some of the classic literature (pretty obvious in hindsight
heh). That should start taking care of my theoretical knowledge.

Apart from that, I think your suggestion of just doing layout and design on
paper is really great. That will enable me to get a ton of practice without
being roadblocked by my lack of experience with graphical tools. I suppose
doing quick sketches on paper and then working from there is a pretty standard
modus operandi for designers, but for some reason that wasn't obvious to me.

------
bgnm2000
Steve Krug's "Dont make me think" is a good starting point

~~~
stcredzero
Those four words should be a developer mantra! (For some reason, we feel
entitled to mental effort from others. I think it's because of our application
of the Golden Rule.)

------
gspyrou
You may also check .Toolbox from Microsoft
<http://www.microsoft.com/design/toolbox/>

------
iworkforthem
design may varies.. what work on windows, might not work well on a mobile.
what i do is to first go through the HCI manual for the platform i am working
on. e.g. iPhone, Windows, etc. then explore ways to make it more user friendly
for my users to complete their tasks. once i settle all these, i will go into
the actual work of wireframing, color, etc.

------
ganley
As far as design basics for novices, Robin Williams's "The Non-Designer's
Design Book" is far and away the best I've seen.

